# Dorian Relaunches with new releases!



## Lute Lover (Oct 31, 2007)

In November Dorian Recordings is poised to release four new recordings featuring our artists who best showcase the instruments and music of Early and Classical periods. The releases include Ronn McFarlane, the Baltimore Consort and Brio.  
In November Dorian Recordings is poised to release four new recordings featuring our artists who best showcase the instruments and music of Early and Classical periods. The recordings reflect Dorian’s high standard of performance fidelity recording.

Now under new ownership, Dorian Recordings is creating new albums that meet and exceed the technical standards that audiophiles have come to expect from Dorian. These recordings feature some of the best selling past Dorian artists, as well as the best and brightest new artists in the fields of Early and Classical music.

The new releases include INDIGO ROAD, a solo CD from lutenist Ronn McFarlane. INDIGO ROAD bridges the gap between early and modern music as it is original music performed on the lute. McFarlane is well known for his performance with the Baltimore Consort, whose compilation CD GUT WIND AND WIRE is also being released by Dorian in November. The sephardic ensemble BRIO is releasiing their debut CD, ROMANCE and features the dazzling brazilian counter-tenor Jose Lemos. Rounding out the new releases is Die schone Mullerin from tenor John Elwes and with Kenneth Slowik on the Graf fortepiano from the Smithsonian's collection of musical instruments.

Dorian Recordings received top recognition at the 31st International Audio Engineering Society Conference when Dorian received the “Award of Excellence”. The judges, who included AES board members and the conference chairman, noted the natural blend of the mixing, localization of the instruments and the ambience of each space.

The judges were impressed with the selections, “Las Estreyas”, from BRIO’s upcoming release, Romance, (DSL-90708) which features counter-tenor, Jose Lemos, and “Happy Happy Pair”, from Handel’s Alexander’s Feast recorded by Bach Sinfonia. (DSL-20604)


----------

